# Be careful what you wish for...



## limuhead (Jun 11, 2013)

A while back I posted a few pictures of my new greenhouse. I also posted some Phrags that my good friend Kai Quintal of Quintal Farms sent me when I merely mentioned that my conditions were great for Phrags. He sent me about 80 assorted phrag plugs, all top notch breeding including kovachii hybrids which I never even asked for, he just sent them and told me to expect a 'little' something in the mail. He called me the other day to say that if I was interested he had a 'few' Cymbidium plugs because he didn't have time to plant them out; too many things had took priority(paphs and phrags). I told him I didn't have any money, he said just pay for shipping and I could have them. A box arrived today, I WAS IN SHOCK. I put the plugs in 6 inch pots so I could pot them out over the next few days, well maybe the next few weeks...









About 1400 plugs, a dozen varieties, mostly proven hybrids, a few clones. I have some work to do. Kai is my hero, one of the best growers I have met, great sense of humor and you will never find a more generous person on the planet...


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't be postin' when you should be pottin', my friend. Beautiful little
Cyms.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 11, 2013)

WOW! I love potting up but even this looks like a task to befuddle me!


----------



## limuhead (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to build more benches just to accommodate all of them. Fortunately for me I can grow these in full sun in my yard. The scary thing is that I called my friend who gave them to me to thank him and he said let him know when these are potted up and he will send the other half; and he wasn't kidding...


----------



## limuhead (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, one nice thing is these are bare rooted plugs, most of which are ready for 4 inch pots. I think I will pot them up in 2 inch to save space and next year destroy the cymbidium market here on Oahu.... :evil:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll help!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Gob smacked! Good luck with that!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

:rollhappy:
Victimized!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

Yoweeeeee! Big job coming! Good luck with that, have you thought of buying the property next door?


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll never complain again when it's time to repot...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy crap!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Those are "plugs"???????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy crap for sure & without a paddle!


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

When those beauties bloom, you can open a Cym. market all your own!
I think they'd make an outstanding landscaping plant in your area. If I
remember correctly, you live at a higher elevation and can provide those
cool nights. I think I'd plant some out in your yard and make your neighbors drool. Word will get around.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2013)

> Kai is my hero, one of the best growers I have met, great sense of humor and you will never find a more generous person on the planet...


 
Totally agree! 
His hospitality is terrific. When my husband and I went to Hawaii last month, I called to see if we could come by. They said sure, and while his daughter took me thru some of the greenhouses, Kai took my Husband back to the house to enjoy a few snacks and beers. They treated us old friends. He has beautiful plants and I hope to visit there again.


----------



## limuhead (Jun 13, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Totally agree!
> His hospitality is terrific. When my husband and I went to Hawaii last month, I called to see if we could come by. They said sure, and while his daughter took me thru some of the greenhouses, Kai took my Husband back to the house to enjoy a few snacks and beers. They treated us old friends. He has beautiful plants and I hope to visit there again.



Yeah, Kai is an exceptional person. I send him all of my best stuff. If I have something for breeding stock that is struggling I ship it to him, he gets it in top shape, sets a pod on it and then sends back a division. Kinda like orchid insurance. I have had my share of Green Bottles and Barbeques at 'Soot's Horney Bar', the covered BBQ area between the house and packing shed. I will call Kai tomorrow, he will be glad to hear you had a good time...
Fred


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2013)

Now I am really no Cymb. fan, but these look like great material!!!! Good luck growing them !!!! Jean


----------



## Missgreen (Sep 2, 2013)

I need more friends like that , what a generous person. Do you have any recent pics?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Photos are gone.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 2, 2013)

A good reason for some more up to date pictures!oke:


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

As soon as it stops raining...
and I have some coffee


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

A few pics of the cymbidiums now. Not as many as I thought because some were clones and I put 2 in a pot for my local orchid show sales. I have to pot up most of the ones that were in 2 inch to 4 inch...


----------



## Dido (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh yes really only a few too much space left, get more


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

Dido said:


> Oh yes really only a few too much space left, get more



I still have about 60 more Phrags that need to go from 2 inch to 4 inch pots. Not to mention 6 more flasks coming in next week. In a month all the cymbidiums will go outside in full sun. And by the way, those paphs I got from you are doing very well, thanks!


----------



## Dido (Sep 2, 2013)

Great to here. 
For me too, Dendro fine too, has a nice capsule on it 
And I used the pollen on a victoria regina but not sure till now it worked. 

At the moment I ams searching for sanderianum pollen and kovachii


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow! Party at limuhead's.


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Party at limuhead's.



Everyone's invited, I'll buy the beer, just bring some perlite...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2013)

WOW! looks like they're doing very well! Didn't you plant some outside for landscaping?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Everyone's invited, I'll buy the beer, just bring some perlite...


You have to bribe me with something better. Plants...


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> WOW! looks like they're doing very well! Didn't you plant some outside for landscaping?



I am waiting on that. I am in the process of trimming the lychee tree. I already took out a few Phrags by dropping limbs on them. I also bought a chipper/shredder. I have mulch about 1 foot deep around the base of the tree. The mulch is really fine; about 1/4 inch or less chunks of wood and shredded leaves. When the rains start in a month or so all the cymbidiums are going outside. That should make room for the 10+ Paph and Phrag flasks coming in next week. I am, without question an orchid junkie..


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't worry, you're among friends!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen such a rapid and marked change. I was looking at your greeting post through to the end of this one. Wow!


----------

